# Rolling on toys



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny has this thing about rolling on her toys when she's playing. She also rolls on her sticks outside. Is this an expression of 'love' as in I love my toys/sticks? Or is she rubbing her scent on them so other dogs will know they are hers. Especially the sticks outside. Just wondering if this is common.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

No clue! Nugget is still a puppy so he bites all of his toys.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tesia always rolls on any tennis ball she finds. I call it "making it hers." I think it definitely is about putting their scent on it - both as a marker for themselves, and against others. 

When we're at the park, I never care if tennis balls get mixed up between dogs (duh). But Tee always wants HERS back. If another dog grabs hers and she picks his up, she will go over and wait for the dog to drop hers - then she'll drop his and grab hers.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo rolls on his stuffies and any kind of new exciting food that he gets. The best? When I gave him (cooked) chicken gizzards. He took them in the other room and was rolling all over them. lol


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Trace rolls on toys when he is extremely happy...its not an every day occurrence...but when he is particularly playful -- we can count on it!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Minnie rolls on her toys I think it feels good. She loves to roll on the bumbble ball. I think it is like a massage to her.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Rolling on chicken gizzards? I don't think so! lol

Tesia is funny. I love her holding the other dog's ball hostage until she gets hers back. Too cute!

Penny doesn't do it all the time either so it must be a 'happy dance'. And she doesn't roll on all her toys all the time, just some of them when she's particularly happy.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie does this all the time too. Sometimes I think she's just scratching her back lol


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

One of our past goldens would roll on a tennis ball. I always thought it probably felt good since he did have arthritis in his back. The first day I brought Tundra home from the adoption center he went out in the back yard (different house and new tennis balls) and rolled all over the ball. I was talking to my dh on the phone at the time and told him that the new dog was rolling on the tennis ball like Sunny used to do. Since Tundra's never done that again, I took it for a sign from Sunny that Tundra was ours. I know it sounds corny, but oh well!LOL


----------

